# Hard drive activity light



## Zack069 (Jun 24, 2014)

I've noticed that the hard drive light on my computer stays on constantly whenever I'm in the FreeBSD, PC-BSD or Ghost-BSD environment. Should I be concerned with this even though I hear no activity from the hard drive?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 25, 2014)

Probably not.  Does top(1) show it swapping?  Is it really slow?  What system is it, with what hard drive controller?


----------



## Zack069 (Jun 25, 2014)

It sounds the same when I'm in windoze  WIndows not doing much, but the difference is that the light is on and never flickers. BTW, the system is something I built up myself. So it's hard to say about the ID of the hard drive controller. Is there a command that tells me that? I think it's dsmeg or something like that.


----------

